# Need a value on some hardware



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

My son has some old doorknobs, and misc hardware from old houses. 
If I post a picture, would someone be able to give me a rough idea how 
much they might be worth as a group. 
I have a chance to sell to a collector but not sure if I want to get run 
over in the process. I want to be in the ballpark and worth my time. 
My other option is to do some light cleaning of the items, group 
like together and put them up on ebay. 
These belong to my son. I am just the poor middle person.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I've sold quite a bit of old house hardware in the past on eBay, and did very well on many lots.

When I was selling, Eastlake style stuff was very hot...and not much else was.

If I were you, I would NOT clean any of it. Let the buyer do the cleaning. 

I would also check *completed listings on ebay* as a guideline for value. In my experience, prices were all over the board. I'd figure out a ball park price on eBay's completed listings, and try to hammer out a deal with the collector, unless you have some great stuff and want to list it.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

What I meant by cleaning was to take a dry cloth and wipe the grime off a few pieces. 

I been searching on ebay the last few hours and learning a LOT 

What I have in the box currently, I don't think any of it has big value. 

The collector offered $ 25 and wanted me to meet him halfway. I think we are are like 30 miles apart, and I drive a full size pickup and don't normally go his direction. He will have to sweeten the deal depending on how serious he is.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

ladytoysdream said:


> What I meant by cleaning was to take a dry cloth and wipe the grime off a few pieces.
> 
> I been searching on ebay the last few hours and learning a LOT
> 
> ...


Cool.

Much of the old house hardware doesn't bring much, especially the plain stuff.

I don't know how much you have, but $25 doesn't sound like much, _especially driving 30 miles round trip at $3.19 a gallon._


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Our gas is $ 3.23 a gallon. Ouch  
Well the son said he would dig out some more items. 
If he does, the collector can come here to see them


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Thanks for the PM, Lady.

FWIW, I've been thinking about your hardware since I last posted. I have messed with old houses for years, and sold quite a bit of hardware on ebay in the past...and never once have I heard of anyone collecting hardware. I bet your buyer is a reseller, which is fine, as long as you know that.

If you wanted to max out your profit potential, you could always list the stems, the knobs, set screws, etc. separately. As well, you could list the hinges (always in pairs), window locks, knobs, etc. separately as well.

No way would I ever burn $5 in gas and an hour of my life to sell $25 worth of hardware, especially since the post office offers flat rate boxes!


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Clovis, good advice, thank you 

Probably the wanna be buyer is a reseller. Which is okay with me, as long as he offers the right $$ and cash. We all have to make a few dollars here and there. 
But actually he did me a favor because I have a better idea what is more valuable when I am out garage saling now. Ebay search is a good thing. 

Years ago, we used to have a store locally that sold old house stuff. Doors, windows, floor grates, bathroom fixtures, misc hardware, etc. I could have took this box of stuff to them. They moved to another city and I don't know if they are still in business or not.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Indianapolis used to have at least 3 architectural salvage companies. One of them was just great. They treated everyone the same, whether you were looking for a single plain door hinge or a pristine hand carved Eastlake mantle.

That place was called Tim and Billy's, and we used to occasionally go there on Saturdays, back when my wife and I were dating...remember those days when there were romantic days with your significant other, before kids? Lunch at a bistro, Starbucks, antique malls, museums, and Tim and Billy's?

That place had a brisk business. It was unbelievable to see the stuff that sold there.

As a side note, that place didn't pay much for the salvage that was brought to them. We were outside one day, and an old guy pulled in with a pick up truck full of salvage. This was nice stuff; mostly eave brackets and doors off of a Victorian era house. Tim was more concerned about the stuff being stolen, and grilled the guy about the origins of the salvage. I overheard him offer $75 for the whole load, and the seller settled later for $100. At the time, they were charging $75 for a single bracket in their store. Kind of a dumb story, but I found it interesting at the time. 

Good luck with your salvage. I hope it brings $$$ on ebay!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Got an update on the hardware???


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi. 
Just sitting in the box here. Should ask the son if he wants me to sell it to that guy locally or what. But the buyer would have to come here. I was hoping the son would dig out more stuff if he has it. He has so much on his plate lately, not sure if I need to stress him out any more though. Him and his wife just got custody of a baby and the baby's father moved in with them also. ( her brother )


----------

